# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  shapiro shaik defries and ass.

## murdock

beware of this comapany..they are running a scam...they send you an sms with a final demand...which could go back as many as 10 years...they have a contact number 0878250600...the catch is you will be put on hold for a period of time...i am still trying to find out what the per minute fee is.

if you go to hello peter...you will find them listed under complaints...in fact you cannot contact their office...they dont have  anumber for you to contact only the call centre number...tried to goggle an office numbe rso i could tell one of the partners what i think of their scam but they dont have a number listed.

i suppose with a name like shaik involved in the company you can understand why...it wouldnt suprise me if the shaik partners name doesnt start with shabir.

by the way...my final demand is for R5000 for an outstanding tv license...i havent owned a tv for more than 14 years

----------


## murdock

what if they black list me surely...the cpa protects us from these crooks.

if a tv license cost R150 per year...if i owe them R5000...it would mean i havent paid a tv license for 33 years

----------


## murdock

i found an email address...anyone know where i can load this email address so that spam bots etc can have a field day with it.


info@ssda.co.za

----------

AndyD (20-Jun-12)

----------


## Dave A

> anyone know where i can load this email address so that spam bots etc can have a field day with it.
> 
> 
> info@ssda.co.za


Yep - that's a good place to start  :Rofl:

----------

Chrisjan B (20-Jun-12)

----------


## tec0

> TelFree - exceptional global services at highly affordable rates. Using our 087 numbers you can:
> Enjoy comprehensive feature rich telephony for both fixed and mobile applications
> Make and receive phone calls over any broadband Internet service i.e. ADSL, 3G, iBurst, Wi-MAX, WiFi and others through our state of the art world-wide platforms, technology and applications. Read more...
> Use your mobile phone to make and receive phone calls, SMS and use Instant Messaging world-wide. Read more...


maybe this can help.

----------


## AndyD

shapiro shaik defries and *ass*

Are you being serious??? Mr Ass is the name of one of the partners?? I wasn't sure if you'd used a little poetic license in the topic title or not. This thread's already got the ingredients of being a classic.

----------


## sneakie

shapiro shaik defries and ass. = I think the "ass." is for associates

----------


## AndyD

Nahh, I'm sure it's Mr Ass.  :Smile:

----------


## wynn

Mr R Sole?

----------


## murdock

i sent them an email but still havent had a reply...could it be becuase they didnt send a reference number or an account number with the final demand...and considering that my number is unlisted and been changed recently maybe they just sent it to the wrong number...but i still dont get how you could possibly owe the tv license department R5000...i am sur ethere was a thread about a similar issue where it falls away after 5 years...R5000 would mean more than 30 years of now tv license.

i keep getting warning letters and final demands in my post box because the previous owner passed away more than 5 years ago...so unfortunately he hasnt paid his tv license...and personally i cant see how he will ever...i have returned the post and indicated that the owner is deceased...but they just keep sending.

----------


## Dave A

It seems when it comes to TV licence fees, you can check out any time you like but you just can't ever leave...

----------


## Citizen X

@0878250600...shaik info@ssda.co.za 
"Bloody agent! Come out. COME OUT, you got rubbish in your trousers."

----------


## Gwgillham

I am also being hassled by them for a TV that was repossesed by Russells in 2005 !

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Regarding TV licnece fees - the credit bureaus will NOT list you. See last week Sunday Times 21 October regarding this exact issue

----------


## ians

So i get to a point where i have had enough of this crap, sms every day final demand for TV license, outstanding balance R4700. Just imagine getting so far behind on your TV license. 

I decide to call this company http://ssda.co.za/index.html  and speak to a lawyer about this problem i am having and get legal advise , but dont tell them that it is their company who i need to take to court for harrassment. The switchboard puts me through a lawyer (lady, i dont know if i could call her that after the language she used) who is very friendly in the beginning, i explain my situation about a company which owes my company money and it has been more than 10 years since the so called outstanding debt,etc etc. She give me this whole speel about you not being able to do it etc etc, i then ask her why they are harrassing, mate you think pork porn stars can talk dirty, you have no idea how i was verbally abused on the phone by this ..... i dont know what i could call her. 

 tips

1/ It could be in your best interest to use your grannies TV license if you need to purchase a TV, buying a TV license is NOT the way to go, be warned if you ever buy a TV license you will be hounded by this company for years to come, check out hellopeter ...http://www.hellopeter.com/shapiro-sh...ies-associates to see what i am talking about.

2/ If you get one of these sms about outstanding TV license call this number and when asked if you have recieved an sms say no you would like to speak to a lawyer, once they put you through to a lawyer, ask them why they are harrassing you, boy hold onto the phone because you could be verbally abused.

SWITCHBOARD 
[T:] +27 87 825 0601 
[F:] +27 86 621 9801 
[E:] info@ssda.co.za

Surely someone can do something about this company, Does the CPA not protect us as consumers against this type of shocking behavior and harrassment, or does the CPA not protect the consumer from these lawyer firms?

----------

